# WOC: Semi Precious Collection



## freesiafc (Jun 29, 2011)

What is on everyones list??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	For Me:

  	Golden Glaze MES 
  	Smoked Ruby MES
  	Clarity MES (maybe)
  	Unsurpassable (maybe)
  	One of a Kind l/s (maybe)
  	I will have to swatch in store to see in my maybes will be coming home with me.

  	I haven't made up my mind on the brushes. I want that buffer brush but that is a lot of $$$.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 29, 2011)

Golden glaze and possibly the brushes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2011)

Golden Gaze
  	Blue Sheen
  	Smoked Ruby
  	Dark Indulgence

  	I was thinking about the brushes then I got home and took a real hard look at my brush collection. I think I have enough brushes to start my own brush store! So I will just say no to the brushes. Specially since like someone mentioned I'm looking into getting some from Cozzette.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 29, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Golden Gaze
> Blue Sheen
> Smoked Ruby
> Dark Indulgence
> ...


	same here on the brushes I almost every brush mac has made, I'm just wondering if these rushes do anything different from what I have already..


----------



## afulton (Jun 29, 2011)

My list thus far:

  	Dark Indulgence MES
  	Smoked Ruby MES
  	Golden Glaze MES


  	Goldstone MSF

  	Possible:
  	234 Brush
  	235 Brush
  	128 Brush

  	I plan on going to check them out tomorrow at my Pro store.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2011)

Total pass for me, as I'm not into MES' or MSFs.  And like a lot of you, I honestly don't need another brush!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 29, 2011)

Curious about the brushes too.   Also, If anyone is looking for a nice neutral gloss, check out Looks Like Sin.  Its beautiful on darker skins, and goes with almost anything!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2011)

afulton said:


> My list thus far:
> 
> Dark Indulgence MES
> Smoked Ruby MES
> ...


 
	Maybe I'll run in to you this time!
  	I doubt I will ever buy another MSF. Seeing how I bearly use the ones I have now.


----------



## Bach (Jun 29, 2011)

Swatches of some of the product on  a woman of color

  	http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/06/mac-semi-precious-swatches-and-pics-semi-precious-goldstone-msf-warmth-of-coral-mineralize-blush-dark-indulgence-mineralize-eyeshadow-richly-revered-cremesheen-glass/

  	From Temtalia's swatched Im interested in Smoked Ruby


----------



## afulton (Jun 30, 2011)

I picked up the following items from the collection today.  If it wasn't for my favorite SA putting them aside for me, I wouldn't have anything.  Most things were sold out when I got there this afternoon.

  	Enjoy!


----------



## freesiafc (Jun 30, 2011)

afulton what do you think of the brushes that you purchased??


----------



## afulton (Jun 30, 2011)

I just love brushes.  I have more than I could ever use.  I really didn't need them but couldn't resist the uniqueness of them.  I didn't feel I needed the kabuki brush.  It was really big.  I can't wait to try them. 


freesiafc said:


> afulton what do you think of the brushes that you purchased??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 30, 2011)

afulton said:


> I picked up the following items from the collection today.  If it wasn't for my favorite SA putting them aside for me, I wouldn't have anything.  Most things were sold out when I got there this afternoon.
> 
> Enjoy!



 	What time did you get there? When I got there this morning they were still unboxing items but my favorite MUA told me that they didn't get a lot of the eyeshadows.


----------



## afulton (Jun 30, 2011)

I was late today.  I didn't get there until 3:30 pm.  It stinks that MAC Pro receives limited quantities of items.  Most of the eyeshadows had the 'sold out' sticker on them when I arrived.  Luckily things were set aside for me.  What did you get today?


DILLIGAF said:


> What time did you get there? When I got there this morning they were still unboxing items but my favorite MUA told me that they didn't get a lot of the eyeshadows.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2011)

Originally, I wanted all the brushes but I still haven't heard about how these are special.  I would think that these brushes work especially well with the mineralize products since they have been released with the mineralize collection but I haven't heard anything about it.  I know the duo fiber brushes like the 187 are good for making intense colors more wearable. Like if you have a really bright brush, the 187 doesn't pick up so much color.  But I don't see how this would work on the mineralize eye shadows. I would want something to pick up _*more*_ color. So for now I'm skipping the brushes.  

  	My list right now is:


 		Geo Pink lipglass 	
 		Natural Flare lipglass 	
 		Golden Glaze eye shadow 	
 		Clarity eye shadow 	
 		Unsurpassable eye shadow 	
 		Pearl MSF 
 
  	Thinking about Gem of Roses, Lush Amber and Looks Like Sin.  Faux Gold, Quartz Fusion and Smoked Ruby are starting to catch my eye too.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 1, 2011)

I did my pre-order with Nordies yesterday.  The brushes were interesting...but nothing must have IMO.

  	My poor wallet!   I ended up ordering:

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Smoked Ruby
  	Clarity
  	Dark Indulgence
  	Blue Sheen
  	...there' one I can't remember at the monent lol


  	MSF
  	Semi Precious Pearl


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 1, 2011)

I got Golden Gaze and Blue Sheen. Golden Gaze is truly a stunning color. It's a dirty gold that will look awesome on just about everyone. When I got home I immediately grabbed my Gilt By Association to do a comparison swatch. GBA is a basically a black base with gold glitters suspended in it. GG is a more uniform color more like a regular shadow. Next up came Blue Sheen compared to Sea & Sky and Blue Flame. Again BF is a black base with Blue glitters. Sea & Sky has the same sort of texture as GG but the color is more cobalt. Blue Sheen in a darker deeper blue. I ignored Dark Indulgence and since its been compared to NARS Night Porter I'm just going to skip it as well. Smoked Ruby was also trying to jump into my bag and I have a feeling I will be getting this color at the official launch but for now I'm content without it. The brushes didn't say a thing to me, like I said I have way too many brushes already.


----------



## freesiafc (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, after seeing the color stories for the up coming collections on Temptalia my list has changed. Now all I want is:  Golden Gaze MES Smoked Ruby MES  I may pick up a brush but that is a BIG maybe. If none of these capture my heart after I swatch in store I think I will be fine walking away with nothing.


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 2, 2011)

My list so far is: 

  	-Blue Sheen MES
  	-Smoked Ruby MES
  	-Quartz Fusion MES
  	-Pure Magnificence 

  	Maybe:
  	-Golden Glaze

  	Something needs to be kicked off because I refuse to spend over a 100 for this! lol I'm just hoping like usual when I see the items in the store I'm not that impressed so I don't feel bad for not getting something!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 2, 2011)

So far:
  	Looks like sin
  	Gem of Roses
  	One of a Kind

  	really wanting:
  	Rose Quartz
  	Rare Find
  	Golden Gaze


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 2, 2011)

freesiafc said:


> I may pick up a brush but that is a BIG maybe. If none of these capture my heart after I swatch in store I think I will be fine walking away with nothing.


	those are the two MES I want the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	when it comes to brushes, I'm just gonna check 'em out in store. I'm not too sure about 'em anymore


----------



## Sass (Jul 3, 2011)

Only getting two things.  To me, this collection overall sucks, but mac did good with smoked ruby.

  	smoked ruby e/s
  	rose quartz msf - just 'cuz I'm addicted to msfs so I have to get at least one and this one seems the best out of all.

  	I keep looking at Gem of Roses l/s, but I don't like the finish so I'm not getting it...I keep looking at it though.  I'd like to have that buki too, but maybe next lifetime.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 9, 2011)

i got gem of roses, geo pink, and one of a kind...tried em on real quick and didn't really "see fireworks" but i'll keep them and play with them.

  	i also need to grab richly revered, looks like sin and musky amethyst, as well as dark indulgence, blue sheen, smoked ruby and golden gaze...

  	but i think golden gaze is sold out everywhere...if anyone knows their counter has one i will be forever grateful if you CP'ed for me!!!


----------



## freesiafc (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to the MAC counter and played with all of the eyeshadows and they really weren't must haves like the two that came home with me ( golden gaze and smoked ruby). I may go back and take a look at hint of sapphire but no others. The MSF that caught my eye was Rose Quartz but I'm not to sure of the sheen it gives and if that will be ok on my cheeks. The brushes were super soft when I played with two out of the three. The one I really wanted to play with (235) was wet and dirty so I didn't have a chance to play with that one. Hopefully I will when I check back at a later date.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2011)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Originally, I wanted all the brushes but I still haven't heard about how these are special.  I would think that these brushes work especially well with the mineralize products since they have been released with the mineralize collection but I haven't heard anything about it.  I know the duo fiber brushes like the 187 are good for making intense colors more wearable. Like if you have a really bright brush, the 187 doesn't pick up so much color.  But I don't see how this would work on the mineralize eye shadows. I would want something to pick up _*more*_ color. So for now I'm skipping the brushes.
> 
> My list right now is:
> 
> ...


	I ended up getting much more than is on this list.  I got all the MES except Blue Sheen and Mineral Mode.  I also got the Goldstone MSF.    I skipped Natural Flare - looked too light to me.  I got Geo Pink but it looked lighter on me than expected and I couldn't really make out any shimmer on my lips.  Not a bad color but not as unusual as I had originally thought.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2011)

So umm Smoked Ruby is now in my possession. So that brings my final haul from this collection to 3 MES.
  	Golden Gaze
  	Blue Sheen
  	Smoked Ruby


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 11, 2011)

I picked up Golden Gaze x 2 and the 135. I love GG!!!!!!!  I see why it sold out so fast. I haven't used my 135 yet but....when I do, I'll post my feelings  bout it    I was thinking about Smoked Ruby.....just can't decide for sure.


----------



## afulton (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree, Golden Glaze is gorgeous.  I wore it yesterday using Fix + and it was beautiful.  



2browneyes said:


> I picked up Golden Gaze x 2 and the 135. I love GG!!!!!!!  I see why it sold out so fast. I haven't used my 135 yet but....when I do, I'll post my feelings  bout it    I was thinking about Smoked Ruby.....just can't decide for sure.


----------



## Sass (Jul 11, 2011)

OK so I ended up getting all that I said I was getting before (Rose Quartz MSF, Gem of Roses l/s & Smoked Ruby MES) + Pearl MSF.  I checked out Golden Gaze and I have two gold lose e/s that I like better so I skipped that one and got Pearl instead.  The other shadows were OK, but not unique enough for me and I don't really like working with solid MES so I was happy to just get one.  I wore SR twice and it's the bomb.  I love love it to death.  SR matches my MAC Raven eyeliner (which I think is LE ??) so it works well as a base.

  	I'm having a love affair with GoR right now.  I'm currently seeking out a back up. In love with all of my items actually.  On to the next collection!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2011)

Sass said:


> OK so I ended up getting all that I said I was getting before (Rose Quartz MSF, Gem of Roses l/s & Smoked Ruby MES) + Pearl MSF.  I checked out Golden Gaze and I have two gold lose e/s that I like better so I skipped that one and got Pearl instead.  The other shadows were OK, but not unique enough for me and I don't really like working with solid MES so I was happy to just get one.  I wore SR twice and it's the bomb.  I love love it to death.  SR matches my MAC Raven eyeliner (which I think is LE ??) so it works well as a base.
> 
> I'm having a love affair with GoR right now.  I'm currently seeking out a back up. In love with all of my items actually.  On to the next collection!


  	I love Raven so I'll have to check out the Smoked Ruby/Raven combo.  Thanks.  You really have me wondering about Rose Quartz and Gem of Roses.  I didn't think they'd work for me but now maybe I should try them on.  Glad you found some products you love.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I ended up with:

  	Golden Gaze x2 (....called 5 stores and got the last ones in town YAAAYY!)
  	Clarity
  	Smoked Ruby
  	Dark Indulgence

  	....I'm done (in my Chris Brown voice lol)

  	I didn't get any of the MSF's...I didn't think they were that unique.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 13, 2011)

I purchased Dark Indulgence and Smoked Ruby.  I started to buy Blue Sheen, but it reminded me so much of Deep Truth which I already have.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey everyone....I'm new to the neighborhood. I was pretty pleased with Semi Precious. I ended up getting: golden gaze, dark indulgence, smoked ruby, 128 brush, semi precious pearl, geo pink, gem of roses(i'm a fan of lustres), smoky amethyst, and charged H2O from a CCO in Hilton Head. Btw....the CCO in Hilton Head is the truth...tons of brushes. For anybody in the ATL area, the CCO in Discover Mills has Looks like sin.

  	Has anyone gotten Feeling Flush? I'm NC50ish with a copper undertone....I wonder if it would be reminiscent of Her Blooming Cheek?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ladies what do you think? I don't necessarily need the brushes for this collection to use with the shadows/blushes/MSF's, right?  My wallet knows what it wants to hear from you lol.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 14, 2011)

My 128 is separating slighty


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> My wallet knows what it wants to hear from you lol.



 	I don't think the brushes are all that hot.  I am going to get the 235 because I like the shape. Its smaller than a 227, and I love the 227 for washes of color and some concealer application. I also use it to contour.  I can see myself using the 235 the same way as well.    The 234 seem too soft, flat and useless when comparing it to the powerhouse 217.  The 128 is the same shape as a loew cornell brush I have.  and the 179, doesn't seen to buff any better than the 182.   I guess when you are deep into the MAC brush game like I am, you need to see something spectacular.  None of these make the cut.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 14, 2011)

bronzedbeauty18 said:


> My 128 is separating slighty


	oh no  
  	can you return or exchange it?


----------



## LuvKay26 (Jul 15, 2011)

This collection was an Epic Fail in my opinion i purchased 2 items the Goldstone MSF which was cracked the same day I took it home & Im extra gentle with my MSF's because a shattered MSF is useless .... & I also purchased smoked Ruby which had so much black in it u couldnt really see 2 much of the red I tried it wet & dry it was horrible ... i RETURNED BOTH PRODUCTS was going to exchange them but the other shadows were dupeable or had 2 much chunky glitter or little 2 no pigmentation .... This collection gets an F for me I hae a video about it showing my review as well I was very disappointed !!!! 

  	Edit - You may only have links to Youtube and blogs in your signature area as per Secktra t&c's. Thanks


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 15, 2011)

Major yawn, for me. I'm holding tight for Seasonally Supreme ( Asian Flower and Korean Candy), and Make Me Over (so I can backup my 226!)


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 18, 2011)

I took it back this weekend and exchanged it for another one


----------



## lexielex (Jul 19, 2011)

I got Goldstone MSF and Feeling Flush Mineralized Blush, those were the only two things that really stood out for me.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 20, 2011)

I love Musky Amethyst. It totally surprised me when I applied it. Its beautiful and I will haul 2 before the collection goes. I feel lucky to like a color that no one else is really into. I think its beautiful on WOC.  Its not too dark either.  I had no interest in this color until I applied it. Then is was like, OMG, gotta have it!


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree, Musky Amethyst is Lovely. The MUA applied it on me with Currant lipliner and placed the Looks Like Sin l/g on top.  So pretty!!!!. I also got the MSF in Goldstone.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I picked up

  	MES:
  	Golden Gaze
  	Smoked Ruby

  	Mineralize Blush:
  	Feeling flush

  	Brush:
  	Mac 128

  	I was contemplating on whether to get Warmth of Coral blush too, but I didn't want to waste money on a color that I have repeatedly in my collection.. i do however wonder if its worth owning for its unique texture.  What do you guys think?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 22, 2011)

So far, I got Golden Gaze mes, Smoked Ruby mes, and Blue Sheen mes. I also got Gem of Roses lipstick, which I love. I was contemplating a backup purchase of GG, but its sold out everywhere..so that's a no-go  
  	in my opinion, Golden Gaze is a MUST-HAVE. It looks amazing on everyone I've seen use it


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 27, 2011)

I recently purchased Feeling flush which is my go to summer color for "pinched" cheeks, and a back up of Gem of Roses. I agree Musky Amethyst is a wonderful color for WOC. It will be really pretty for the fall IMO.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, "true confessions" time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've never been a big fan of any of MAC's mineralized products, and this collection was a total skip for me -- at first.  I went to a MAC store with my daughter last week while visiting her and she tried Clarity e/s and it was so doggone lovely on her so she decided to buy it immediately.  I must say, that color really knocked me off my feet.  Then I swatched Golden Gaze, which the store was sold out of.  My eyes almost popped out of my head, but I was determined not to buy anything from this collection.  Fast forward to this past weekend, once I returned home.  I started reading the Semi Precious forums on here and that was my downfall, LOL!  I kept thinking about how pretty Clarity was so I picked it up.  Once I started reading all the posts about how Golden Gaze was a must have, and then thinking back to how it swatched, I went on a mission to find one anywhere except Ebay.  I called a couple of MAC freestanding stores and 5 MAC counters in a couple of different states.  Golden Gaze was not to be found.  Just as I was going to write it off, I decided to call the MAC counter at a Macy's in Illinois where a good friend of mine lives.  The MA put me on hold and, when she returned to the phone, she said she had ONE Golden Gaze left, so I quickly ordered it and had it sent to me.  I got it today and I'm really glad that I decided to go for it.  I can't stop staring at either eyeshadow and can't wait to wear one of them tomorrow!


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Jul 27, 2011)

bronzedbeauty18 said:


> My 128 is separating slighty



 	The 128 brush that I saw at a Mac counter splayed and separated a bit.
  	That was a huge deal breaker for me.
  	The tester brush looked so beaten.
  	That's why I didn't buy it.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 28, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> The 128 brush that I saw at a Mac counter splayed and separated a bit.
> That was a huge deal breaker for me.
> The tester brush looked so beaten.
> That's why I didn't buy it.


  	I got a replacement 128, but I'm afraid it will just become a collectors item.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 28, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Ok, "true confessions" time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It truly is a must-have! I'm so happy you were able to find one!! It's such a lovely eyeshadow


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got to say, though, Clarity tends to wear a little sheer.  Is it just me, or are any of you also finding this to be true?  It's still a really pretty color, though.


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 31, 2011)

Lush Amber lipstick has become another favorite Nude of mine.  I also got pressed amber, natural flare, and my boyfriend got me Rare Find.  

  	I was thinking about Golden Gaze but when I swatched it at the store it was a bit bleh for me.  Not something I would spend 20 bucks on. im much more happier with bronzier shades.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 31, 2011)

just wondering...has anyone layered the style black shadows on top of these? i just had a thought that blue flame on top of blue sheen would be hot! i'm gonna have to try it out!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 17, 2011)

I just picked up Geo Pink today, which I love. It's a perfect everyday pink for me... Considered getting Feeling Flush but I didn't, I may go back for it later.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 22, 2011)

geo pink is awesome!


----------

